# iPad la galère



## r.nico25 (6 Avril 2011)

Je viens d'acheter un ipad2 perso et aussi pour le boulot. Je suis synchroniser sur iTunes chez moi. Pour le boulot, les informaticiens n'arrivent pas a trouver de solution pour me mettre sur mon iPad mes mails, mon calendrier et mes taches qui sont sur Outlook et mes documents, sachant que je bosse dans un grand groupe ou tout est verrouiller (Apple est pas bien vu)... Impossible d'avoir le wifi, la 3G c pas la peine je bosse en suisse. Le seule moyen de synchroniser mon Outlook et mes docs sur l'ipad serait de passer par le bluetooth ou alors par le câble?? Est ce que quelqu'un connait une appui qui permette de faire ça? Ou alors un conseil? Je suis paumé


----------



## Padawanlady (6 Avril 2011)

Tout d'abord bienvenu ! pour tes questions, c'est bizzare parce que ma belle mere  à qui j ai fait acheter un ipad 1 a vraiment pu faire toute ses synchros meme si au debut ce fut la galere, peut etre que tu peux synchroniser ton email d'origine sans passer par outlook ? 
D'autres personnes pourront mieux te repondre pour le probleme de connexion.
Encore bienvenu à toi


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Avril 2011)

Si pas d'iTunes, ben pas de synchro... Désolé, c'est la politique Apple...

Pour les mail tu peut toujours synchroniser avec exchange... Mais pour l'agenda, il faut installer iTune... N'importe quel newbee sais ça, donc ça m'étonne que dans ton grand groupe le service info ne le sache pas...

Dans ma boite, grand groupe aussi, certaines appli sont développées pour l'ipad... Mais mon iPad personne n'a pas le droit d'y être raccordé...


----------



## laurange (7 Avril 2011)

Desole mais on ne debarque pas dans une entreprise avec un nouveau gadget sans que l'entreprise soit prete pour l'accueillir.
ipad et  iphone demande une gestion particuliere comme le serait un tel android.


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à toi aussi.......

Quand on achète un produit on se renseigne sur sa manière de fonctionner non? Je râle pas que personne ne m'a dit que dans ma voiture pour qu'elle roule fallait mettre de l'essence....


----------



## r.nico25 (7 Avril 2011)

Salut les intellos
Merci pour vos réponses, heureusement qu'il y a des pros comme vous qui maitrise Mac.
J'espère ne pas vous croiser je risque d'avoir l'air trop con fasse a des pointures comme vous.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2011)

r.nico25 a dit:


> Salut les intellos
> Merci pour vos réponses, heureusement qu'il y a des pros comme vous qui maitrise Mac.
> J'espère ne pas vous croiser je risque d'avoir l'air trop con fasse a des pointures comme vous.



Je peux comprendre ta mauvaise humeur suite à un investissement raté mais qui aurait dû être réfléchi...Maintenant, ne sois pas aussi moqueur avec ceux qui te le font remarquer car ils ne font que mettre le doigt sur ton manque de réalisme.
Ne regrette pas ton investissement et tu verras que tu pourras quand même en profiter...Ou bien alors revend le au plus tôt (les délais actuels ne devraient pas te pénaliser au niveau de la décote) et achète MBP ou un MBA, non ?


----------



## BoloG (7 Avril 2011)

Avec google y a moyen de faire des listes de contacts, mail et calendrier synchronisé avec son iPad/iPhone et tous les appareils que tu veux, maintenant je ne sais pas si c'est faisable dans ton entreprise. C'est quand même bizare que tu ne puisse pas synchroniser au moins tes mails. Chez moi tout est synchronisé, les mails perso, ceux de la fac, les emplois du temps etc...


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2011)

Les mails ne devraient pas poser de problème, il suffit de connaître ses identifiants et de régler le compte POP ou IMAP.

Pour le reste, en effet, à part t'envoyer régulièrement ton calendrier par mail ou autre solution de bidouille, je ne vois pas.


----------



## bambougroove (11 Avril 2011)

r.nico25 a dit:


> Pour le boulot, les informaticiens n'arrivent  pas a trouver de solution pour me mettre sur mon iPad mes mails, mon  calendrier et mes taches qui sont sur Outlook et mes documents, sachant  que je bosse dans un grand groupe ou tout est verrouiller (Apple est pas  bien vu)...


Avec quelques restrictions, cela est possible en utilisant Exchange selon l'expérience de ce journaliste de SVM Mac qui a testé l'iPad 2 comme unique outil de travail pendant une semaine : http://www.01net.com/editorial/531328/seul-avec-mon-ipad-2-jour-5/



> _*L'iPad au sein de l'entreprise
> 
> *Entrons  maintenant dans des préoccupations propres aux entreprises. Dans ce  monde, Microsoft est roi, avec Exchange comme service de messagerie et  d'agenda, et Powerpoint comme outil de présentation._
> 
> ...


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Avril 2011)

@ bambougroove:
Attention ! ménage toi...pense à dormir un peu !


----------



## bambougroove (11 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ bambougroove:
> Attention ! ménage toi...pense à dormir un peu !


Merci de ta sollicitude  
T'inkiett je suis une grosse dormeuse ... à mes heures !


----------

